
Bag of Tricks for Efficient Text Classification - danso
https://research.facebook.com/publications/bag-of-tricks-for-efficient-text-classification/
======
rer
Link to source code:
[https://github.com/facebookresearch/fastText](https://github.com/facebookresearch/fastText)

The big result here is the 15,000x speedup compared to a neural network, and
which increases as the size of the dataset increases. But this doesn't mean
neural networks are worthless. From the paper:

 _Although deep neural networks have in theory much higher representational
power than shallow models, it is not clear if simple text classification
problems such as sentiment analysis are the right ones to evaluate them._

------
pasbesoin
That FB hand-off page has an annoying auto refresh with NoScript enabled.

So, here's the PDF it points to. I guess I'll change it from linking the PDF
document to a link to its abstract page, while I'm at it.

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1607.01759v3](http://arxiv.org/abs/1607.01759v3)

------
ganeshkrishnan
Is this unsupervised classification? How good are the practical results?

------
banku_brougham
this is great, just what i needed for a project at work.

thanks for sharing this link!!

